# Rescue Kaos, 2.5 yrs, Jacksonville, FL



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Never posted in the rescue section before, sorry if it's in the wrong spot but here it goes..

Here is a link to Kaos the 2.5 year old GSD. The family is military, apparently relocating and can't take him. Euthanasia is on the table if he cannot be rehomed. Best in an only dog home for a novice owner but can be managed with an experienced handler in a multiple dog home. 

https://www.facebook.com/karma.k9.dogtraining?pnref=story


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Trying to get more information from them..


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Update: Just got word there are multiple homes looking at him, crossing fingers it works out.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats great Whitney . Thanks for helping this pup and his owners.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

did he find a good home?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

From what I gather he has. The owner wasn't too happy with me so I don't know exactly the final outcome, as she won't tell me.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> From what I gather he has. The owner wasn't too happy with me so I don't know exactly the final outcome, as she won't tell me.


Why could she be unhappy with you??? You tried to help her, for goodness' sake! 

And, Whitney, from your posts, I think you are a good friend, a person easy to like. So shame on her! 

Susan


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Why could she be unhappy with you??? You tried to help her, for goodness' sake!
> 
> And, Whitney, from your posts, I think you are a good friend, a person easy to like. So shame on her!
> 
> Susan


Thank you Susan  

She wasn't happy because on the FB post I said that it frustrated me that someone is giving up their dog because they are military and being moved, and as fellow service member I have PCS'd with Titan and while it's a pain at times, he's worth it and it's always worked out. There are few places you go that won't let you bring a dog with you. Anyways, she PM'd me very upset because "I didn't know her situation" and she was right, I didn't, but the way they made the post sound, made her sound like someone who didn't care and it was inconvenient to move with a dog.. so I explained where I was coming from, nicely, and she more or less went off on me.. eh.. I tried. Maybe I shouldn't have publically said that it frustrated me but it struck a nerve.


----------

